# Bandsaw Box (ala Scott Phillips) Tutorial



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

I just edited the project page for my Bloodwood Bandsaw Box and added a tutorial on how to make one (crudely done in Microsoft Paint). I think it'll help clear up how it's done.









READ THE ENTIRE THING BEFORE ATTEMPTING TO MAKE THE BOX…PLEASE…
...and to quote Norm, "there is no more important safety rule than to wear these, safety glasses."

But I'll add: WEAR A RESPIRATOR TOO! THE DUST FROM MAKING A BOX ON THE BANDSAW CAN BE IRRITATING. And even if you don't mind it, think of your health down the road.

I regret the days I've come out of the shop and blew my nose only to find brown, black, and red stuff come out (sorry for the gross description). If that goes in your nose, imagine what sticks in your lungs and DOESN'T COME OUT!!!

VIEW THE TUTORIAL.

I expect to see all you LumberJocks' bandsaw boxes soon!

;-D

Enjoy!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tutorial, it's Great!


----------



## DonFaulk0517 (Nov 8, 2008)

You mentioned a RESPIRATOR versus a dust mask… what do you recommend (type and filters)?

Thanks!


----------



## alanealane (Oct 1, 2007)

Any respirator that makes a secure seal against your face and uses cartridge-type filters is fine. Here's a good quick-view of some quality respirators available from AO Saftey. 
I currently use the standard "Twin Cartidge Respirator" but it can be a pain to put on and remove because you have to slip the elastic neck strap over your head…
My next one will be one like the "Quicklatch" respirator that seals to your face with either the twist of a knob or the flip of a latch. Any way you go, get filters rated for ORGANIC VAPOR. That will protect from most chemical fumes and definitely all fine dust!! Take care.


----------

